# purple and yellow acrylic blanks?



## Dvoigt (May 15, 2010)

I might need a blank that represents LSU colors, purple and yellow.  The closest I've seen is this one, but there is orange in it too.  http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_93&products_id=1418.

I also saw this one, but the picture look way too pink, that I wouldn't want to risk it: http://woodzone.com/woodwork/RhinoPlastic/676113.htm

Anyone else have a suggestion?


----------



## hewunch (May 15, 2010)

What about this one? http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_60&products_id=1116


----------



## ed4copies (May 15, 2010)

Buy a purple blank, buy a yellow blank and glue them as a segmented blank.  Neither of the ones you show are CLOSE to purple and yellow--IMO!!!!!

If you choose "exotics", the lemon merangue is true yellow.  We have purple madreperlato (pearly) as well as purple metallic.  Purple is very tricky to photograph, so the color could be what you are looking for, or not.  

Sorry, that's the best advice I can give you, you are welcome to ignore it!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Dvoigt (May 15, 2010)

hewunch said:


> What about this one? http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_60&products_id=1116



Maybe that one would work, not sure about the black though.  I'll have to run it by the person it is for.



> Buy a purple  blank, buy a yellow blank and glue them as a segmented blank.  Neither  of the ones you show are CLOSE to purple and yellow--IMO!!!!!
> 
> If you choose "exotics", the lemon merangue is true yellow.  We have  purple madreperlato (pearly) as well as purple metallic.  Purple is very  tricky to photograph, so the color could be what you are looking for,  or not.
> 
> Sorry, that's the best advice I can give you, you are welcome to ignore  it!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: 	  	Today 06:46 PM



I thought about that, but this would be for the same person that would be looking at the U of M blank... and I would like them to look similar... although she my not care... we'll see.


----------



## THarvey (May 15, 2010)

The Banana Grape blank from Woodturningz has been popular with the LSU fans I know.

The blanks I have had look much better than the picture on their site.


----------



## jimm1 (May 15, 2010)

Tim is right. I used the Banana/Grape for my "College Colors" pens. It's good for LSU and two Tennessee Schools: Tennessee Tech & David Lipscomb. It's a gaurantee sell for me. You have to keep your tools REALLY sharp though. Easy blow-out. Check out: http://woodturningz.com/Inlace_Acrylester_Pen_Blanks.aspx


----------



## Dustygoose (May 15, 2010)

I did a celtic knot with a purpleheart blank using osage orange for the inlay


----------



## jason_r (May 15, 2010)

Dvoigt said:


> I might need a blank that represents LSU colors, purple and yellow.  The closest I've seen is this one, but there is orange in it too.  http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=22_93&products_id=1418.
> 
> I also saw this one, but the picture look way too pink, that I wouldn't want to risk it: http://woodzone.com/woodwork/RhinoPlastic/676113.htm
> 
> Anyone else have a suggestion?



I've done custom pen blanks for both LSU and Tennessee Tech for people on here.  PM me if you're interested.  Available in PR or alumilite.

In fact, I think I have a few Tenn Tech blanks on hand.


----------



## d1lb3rt (May 16, 2010)

Not trying to be critical, just helpful. LSU fans bleed purple and gold; not yellow. I'd look for something other than a yellow blank. Most yellow blanks I've seen are noticably off color IMO.

I've used curly maple blanks and dyed with Rit or painted them before finishing with CA. Any good craft paint should work. I've been unable to find a multi-color blank that works for me.   I like the solid color combination over the swirls.

Al


----------



## jason_r (May 16, 2010)

True- and Tenn Tech's Purple and gold as well.

Which is why my blanks are purple and gold.- although the ones I make
for Rangertek have some white swirled in.


----------



## latelearner (May 17, 2010)

I made a couple Slimlines for my son at LSU. I used purplrheart and yellowheart and I think they captured their school colors rather nicely. After sanding to 600 grit and applying 3 coats of Hut high gloss, the finish looked good enough for my son and that was good enough for me.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 17, 2010)

I bought a blank at Woodcraft that I felt was perfect for LSU.  My son took it in less time than it took for Billy Cannon to beat Old Miss with his punt return.

I am not sure, but I think this is the blank.  If you have a Woodcraft near you, look at their blanks in person.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020330/21418/Acrylic-Pen-Blank--Gator-alley.aspx

Please ignore the nauseating title they give the blank!!!


----------

